

Facebook pays no UK corporation tax for second year running - matthewcanty
http://www.standard.co.uk/business/business-news/facebook-pays-no-uk-corporation-tax-for-second-year-running-9810253.html

======
andygambles
Probably paid £8-£10mil in PAYE/NI payments though. If the government has a
problem they need to change the law.

~~~
matthewcanty
I thought there must be more to it. It's not a field I know a great deal
about, and wouldn't want to speculate. But certainly gets your attention.

